# Boyfriend/Girlfriend



## RhoKappa

My Russian book tells me that there is no specific term in Russian that means boyfriend or girlfriend.  Here in America, a boyfriend or girlfriend is somebody you are in intimate terms with (sex, love, etc.), though its meaning specifies that the couple are not married.  Is there an equivalent term in Russian?  There must be one, and I refuse to believe that there is not such a term.


----------



## Maroseika

You are right that you refuse. There is a lot, such as:
мой парень, моя девушка.


----------



## Aquatarkus

"_Мой парень_" and "_моя девушка_" mean only that you date with someone on a regular basis (with boy or girl), not implying any sexual relations. Even more neutral would be "_мой друг, моя подруга_". It's possible to say "_мой партнёр_", if you want to make explicit accent on intimate aspects. Besides, there are blueprints from English - "_бойфренд_" and "_гёлфренд_", though the last one is almost never used.


----------



## Panda Nocta

I use "друг", "подруга" for that and "приятель", "приятельница" for other friends.

There're quite a few words that can be used in this or similar context: молодой человек, ухажер, хахаль, любовник, etc.


----------



## Saluton

Well, RhoKappa, that Russian book is correct in fact. We use such words as парень, девушка, молодой человек, but _boyfriend/girlfriend_ is not the only meaning of any of those. Ухажёр, хахаль, любовник all have special "shades" to them and cannot be regarded as universal translations. Бойфренд is really used, though, but the older generation doesn't know the word.


----------



## REOM

Бойфрэнд and Гёрлфренд might be used by young people but Гёрлфренд is much more difficult to pronounce so it's not used as often as Бойфрэнд


----------



## Константин

Синонимом "бойфренд" иногда используется выражение "молодой человек" (сокращенно: МЧ). Но молодые люди чаще используют выражение "подруга", "моя девушка".


----------



## Imaginary

Sometimes people say 'пассия' which is equal to 'boyfriend/girlfriend'.


----------



## AreYouMetal

Aquatarkus said:


> "_Мой парень_" and "_моя девушка_" mean only that you date with someone on a regular basis (with boy or girl), not implying any sexual relations. .



I don't agree with you, when you say about someone "моя девушка" или "мой парень" that does imply possible sex relations with her/him.


----------



## Budspok

The exact translations are:

boyfriend = сожитель  

girlfriend = сожительница


----------



## Slavianophil

Хороший вариант для "boyfriend" - "кобель". "Her boyfriend" - "ейный кобель". Есть ещё варианты, но они уже за гранью цензурной лексики.


----------



## Saluton

пассия
сожитель
кобель

Are you guys crazy? Do you seriously think these 'terms' are equal to *boyfriend*? I don't even want to start arguing. RhoKappa, please don't listen to them.


----------



## Budspok

Why don’t you like “сожитель (-ница)”, Saluton? I’m not inclined to wrangling but I’m still of the opinion it’s a one hundred per cent equivalent. As for “кобель”, it surely cannot be fully applied to “a boyfriend”.


----------



## Maroseika

Budspok said:


> Why don’t you like “сожитель (-ница)”, Saluton? I’m not inclined to wrangling but I’m still of the opinion it’s a one hundred per cent equivalent. As for “кобель”, it surely cannot be fully applied to “a boyfriend”.



Послушайте, этот сайт не для приколов, а для добросовестной помощи изучающим язык. Хорошо, что топикстартер получил ответ на свой вопрос еще 3 года назад и вы уже не сможете его обмануть. Но вы можете сбить толку других, предлагая как exact translation сожителя, который лишь в исключительно специфическом контексте может соответствовать boyfriend'у. Вам пытались намекнуть на это, предлагая кобеля, но намекам вы не внемлете.


----------



## Imaginary

Saluton said:


> пассия
> Are you guys crazy? Do you seriously think these 'terms' are equal to *boyfriend*? I don't even want to start arguing. RhoKappa, please don't listen to them.


Don't tell RhoKappa what to do. Every member of the forum has a right to express his/her own opinion. If you don't know the meaning of the word 'пассия', it doesn't mean that others are as unintelligent as you. Just look up the meaning of the word. It may sound a bit old-fashioned, but it is a beautiful word.


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> Don't tell RhoKappa what to do. Every member of the forum has a right to express his/her own opinion. If you don't know the meaning of the word 'пассия', it doesn't mean that others are as unintelligent as you. Just look up the meaning of the word. It may sound a bit old-fashioned, but it is a beautiful word.



Может, хватит уже валять дурака? Вопрос был об обычном, нейтральном эквиваленте слов boyfriend, girlfriend. Какая еще тут к чертям собачьим пассия? Нравится вам это восхитительное слово, так хотя бы объясните, в каких случаях оно уместно, и не лгите иностранцам, будто бы 'пассия' is equal to 'boyfriend/girlfriend'.


----------



## Imaginary

Maroseika said:


> Может, хватит уже валять дурака? Вопрос был об обычном, нейтральном эквиваленте слов boyfriend, girlfriend. Какая еще тут к чертям собачьим пассия? Нравится вам это восхитительное слово, так хотя бы объясните, в каких случаях оно уместно, и не лгите иностранцам, будто бы 'пассия' is equal to 'boyfriend/girlfriend'.


Ну "лгите" - Вы тут уже перегнули. 
Но толковые словари дают объяснения возлюбленный/ая, любовник/ца. А слово это уместнo в вежливой, культурной обстановке. Хотя, такую обстановку сложно найти в наше время.
Этот вариант уж точно больше подходит, чем сожитель (гражданский муж/жена).


----------



## Syline

"Пассия" имеет пренебрежительно-ироничный оттенок в современной русской речи.  
Google выдает 42 700 результатов по запросу "его пассия" против 56 300 - по запросу "его новая пассия", что кагбе тоже намекает.
Никто не скажет в присутствии своей девушки: "Познакомьтесь, это моя пассия". Вы вообще представляете себе такое? 

Самые адекватные русские эквиваленты понятиям girlfriend и boyfriend - девушка и парень/молодой человек.


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> Ну "лгите" - Вы тут уже перегнули.


Ладно, будем считать, что вы добросовестно заблуждаетесь.



> Но толковые словари дают объяснения возлюбленный/ая, любовник/ца. А слово это уместнo в вежливой, культурной обстановке.


Ничего подобного. Во-первых, словари снабжают слово "пассия" пометой "разг.", а некоторые еще и "устар.". При чем же тут вежливость и культурность? Бойфренд - нейтральное слово, пассия - сильно стилистически окрашенное.
Во-вторых, возлюбленный и любовник тоже не равны и никогда не были равны бойфренду. Так что все мимо, мимо...
Наиболее точно boyfriend и girlfriend соответствуют словам "парень" и "девушка" (в контексте "мой парень", "его девушка"), сейчас еще появился, как уже сказали, МЧ (молодой человек). Уродство, конечно, но ничего не поделаешь, язык живет своей жизнью.



> Этот вариант уж точно больше подходит, чем сожитель (гражданский муж/жена).


Эта чушь не обсуждается.


----------



## Imaginary

maroseika said:


> наиболее точно boyfriend и girlfriend соответствуют словам "парень" и  "девушка" (в контексте "мой парень", "его девушка")


Значение слова "пассия"_
разг._


предмет любви, страсти; возлюбленный, возлюбленная. 
_Толковый словарь Ефремовой
_
Возлюбленный/ая разве не подразумевает то, что человек в него/нее влюблен?
  А бойфренд - это так, дружок?
"Бойфренд" может подразумевать личные отношения, даже секс, разве нeт? Или это только друг? 


maroseika said:


> сейчас еще появился, как уже сказали, МЧ (молодой человек). Уродство, конечно, но ничего не поделаешь, язык живет своей жизнью.


Да, язык подвергается каверканию и изуродованию. 
Вежливость и культурность? А разве в старину язык не был красив? Тогда "культура" значило совсем другое. По-моему, пассия, очень даже культурное выражение. Оно использовалось давно, и сейчас встречается, но редко.
К тому же, "мой парень", "моя девушка" - тоже разговорные выражения. Если понимать буквально, то "моя девушка" - значит девушка находится в моей собственности. "Девушка" - это способ названия женской особы в возрасте до 30-40 лет, разве нет?


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> Да, язык подвергается к*о*верканию и изуродованию.
> Вежливость и культурность? А разве в старину язык не был красив?


Язык красив во все времена. Но это не причина для смешения стилей и жанров.



> Значение слова "пассия"_
> разг._
> 
> 
> предмет любви, страсти; возлюбленный, возлюбленная.
> _Толковый словарь Ефремовой
> _
> Возлюбленный/ая разве не подразумевает то, что человек в него/нее влюблен?
> А бойфренд - это так, дружок?
> "Бойфренд" может подразумевать личные отношения, даже секс, разве нeт? Или это только друг?
> 
> По-моему, пассия, очень даже культурное выражение. Оно использовалось давно, и сейчас встречается, но редко.
> К тому же, "мой парень", "моя девушка" - тоже разговорные выражения. Если понимать буквально, то "моя девушка" - значит девушка находится в моей собственности. "Девушка" - это способ названия женской особы в возрасте до 30-40 лет, разве нет?


Я бы с удовольствием объяснил иностранцу разницу между пассией и бойфрендом. Но не понимаю, зачем это объяснять носителю языка. Если вы этого действительно не понимаете, покопайтесь в НКРЯ и попробуйте уловить разницу.


----------



## Imaginary

Maroseika said:


> Язык красив во все времена.
> Я бы с удовольствием объяснил иностранцу разницу между пассией и бойфрендом. Но не понимаю, зачем это объяснять носителю языка.


Так объясните ее на форуме иностранцам!
У нас ведется дискуссия, и Вы привели аргумент, что это разговорная и устаревшая фраза. Немного устаревшая, согласен. Но "моя девушка" - тоже разговорная. Поэтому объясните разницу в значении. Странно, что Вы полагаете, что "бойфренд" не включает в себя понятия "возлюбленный", "любовник".
Понятия "мой парень", "моя девушка" - простые, незамысловатые выражения, выдуманные относительно недавно, имеющие только переносный смысл.


----------



## Budspok

Well, maroseika, please look it up in the dictionaries. Most of them put it as:

*“boyfriend* [ˈbɔɪˌfrɛnd]  _n 
_a male friend with whom a person is sexually involved”.

I see no difference between that one and  “сожитель”, really.


----------



## rusita preciosa

What about people who live at home and date? What if the couple has a long-distance relationship? Cожитель works only when two people have a common household, a very specific situation not applicable to all BF/GFs.


----------



## Imaginary

Budspok said:


> Well, maroseika, please look it up in the dictionaries. Most of them put it as:
> 
> *“boyfriend* [ˈbɔɪˌfrɛnd]  _n
> _a male friend with whom a person is sexually involved”.
> 
> I see no difference between that one and  “сожитель”, really.


Budspok, 'сожитель' is a wider concept than 'a friend with whom a person is sexually involved'. 
If there is another man who lives with you in a flat, will you call him your 'boyfriend'?


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> Так объясните ее на форуме иностранцам!


Найдите мне недоумевающего иностранца, и я ему объясню. Задавшему вопросу уже давно все ясно и понятно. Вам же, носителю языка, объяснять очевидное я не собираюсь. Очертите мысленно круги значений и применений слов пассия и бойфренд, и вы увидите, что две окружности имеют лишь небольшую общую область, что практически исключает их взаимозаменяемость. Или вы понимаете это сами, или спокойно живете без такого понимания, меня это не касается. Могу лишь еще раз адресовать вас к НКРЯ, где вы можете сверить свое субъективное восприятие языка с живой действительностью.


----------



## Imaginary

Maroseika said:


> Найдите мне недоумевающего иностранца, и я ему объясню. Задавшему вопросу уже давно все ясно и понятно. Вам же, носителю языка, объяснять очевидное я не собираюсь. Очертите мысленно круги значений и применений слов пассия и бойфренд, и вы увидите, что две окружности имеют лишь небольшую общую область, что практически исключает их взаимозаменяемость. Или вы понимаете это сами, или спокойно живете без такого понимания, меня это не касается. Могу лишь еще раз адресовать вас к НКРЯ, где вы можете сверить свое субъективное восприятие языка с живой действительностью.


Ловко увильнули, сославшись на сайт в интернете. К чему всякие "НКРЯ", если форум предназначен для обмена мнениями, а не словарными статьями (за исключением доказательства своего мнения)? 
О, Великий Просветитель, продoлжайте не раскрывать сокровищницу русского языка, покрывая мраком извечные вопросы простых смертных.


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> Ловко увильнули, сославшись на сайт в интернете. К чему всякие "НКРЯ", если форум предназначен для обмена мнениями, а не словарными статьями (за исключением доказательства своего мнения)?
> О, Великий Просветитель, продoлжайте не раскрывать сокровищницу русского языка, покрывая мраком извечные вопросы простых смертных.



НКРЯ - не "сайт в интернете", а Национальный корпус русского языка, с помощью которого можно узнать, как на самом деле употребляются те или иные слова, а не как представляется нам исходя из нашего личного опыта, неизбежно субъективного и ограниченного. Вы вольны понимать под словами пассия и бойфренд все, что вам угодно, и использовать их в своей частной жизни, как вам заблагорассудится, но НКРЯ отражает понимание и использование этих слов узусом, и именно это понимание интересует тех, кто изучает язык.


----------



## druidchen

I would say that we use "(моя) девушка" for "girlfriend" and "(мой) парень" or "мой молодой человек"(a bit more formal) for "boyfriend". And "друг\ подруга" should be translated simply as "friend" and are used in more general sense meaning all persons with whom you are in good, kind relationships, smth like acquantances, buddies, comrades.


----------



## LiseR

Aquatarkus said:


> "_Мой парень_" and "_моя девушка_" mean only that you date with someone on a regular basis (with boy or girl), not implying any sexual relations. Even more neutral would be "_мой друг, моя подруга_". It's possible to say "_мой партнёр_", if you want to make explicit accent on intimate aspects. Besides, there are blueprints from English - "_бойфренд_" and "_гёлфренд_", though the last one is almost never used.



 А зачем Вам это "if you want to make explicit accent on intimate aspects"? 
 Я, лично, подобной откровенности избегаю. Представьте себе такой диалог "-Привет Даша! это мой новый е*арь Максим". 3вучит как-то пошло и не по-нашему. согласитесь.


----------

